# Spring Replacement (pics) ROUGH



## sixgun86 (Nov 22, 2011)

So the new to me boat came with a nice 95' model Magictilt Magictrail trailer in need of leaf springs.. Knew they had to be replaced but didn't realize it to be urgent until I trailered the boat. Went to my local trailer shop, much easier to deal with than a general marine/equip store as they speak and stock trailer. Ended up going with a 4pack leaf spring increasing my load cap 250lbs per side. Springs were $25 a piece and spent $20 in hardware. Borrowed the neighbors cutting wheel and minutes later both were off... Much quicker than a ratchet. I need one of these* Only about an hour job. Was told White Lithium grease or axle grease would help preserve the springs. A generous coating was added. After the boat was back on the fender sits about 3-4 inches above the wheel as opposed to only 1 inch previously.


----------



## moberg12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, that was a close call. Good thing you caught it before something bad happened!!


----------



## LonLB (Nov 22, 2011)

That u-bolt arrangement looks downright unsafe to me.


----------



## moberg12 (Nov 22, 2011)

LonLB said:


> That u-bolt arrangement looks downright unsafe to me.



My new Cox trailer has an identical setup, it has made it 30 years without failing. I had the same thought though and plan on using two u-bolts per side when it all goes back together!!


----------



## sixgun86 (Nov 23, 2011)

I had asked about using two ubolts vs single angled setup and was told they use these on a daily basis for lighter rated setups and wasn't necessary. The axle has an indention that the bolt through the leafs sits down in and is clamped down by the ubolt preventing side to side movement. Once the install was complete I ran the trailer off the road a couple times with out the boat aboard to insure a quality install :mrgreen:


----------



## sixgun86 (Dec 5, 2011)

Since replacing the springs I figured it would be smart to change out a majority of the hardware considering that bolt I pulled from the frame for the spring. Refer to Above pic. Next, Lights.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 5, 2011)

When I rebuilt my trailer I replaced every bolt, nut and washer with stainless steel hardware.


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 5, 2011)

sixgun86 said:


> I had asked about using two ubolts vs single angled setup and was told they use these on a daily basis for lighter rated setups and wasn't necessary. The axle has an indention that the bolt through the leafs sits down in and is clamped down by the ubolt preventing side to side movement. Once the install was complete I ran the trailer off the road a couple times with out the boat aboard to insure a quality install :mrgreen:


i would be veeerrrry nervous pulling that setup down any potholed roads ie: logging/forestry.


----------



## nomowork (Dec 28, 2011)

sixgun86 said:


> Since replacing the springs I figured it would be smart to change out a majority of the hardware considering that bolt I pulled from the frame for the spring. Refer to Above pic. Next, Lights.



Good idea! The boat and trailer I bought sat for 20 years in someone's backyard. I didn't take a chance and replaced the axle flange to flange, wheels and tires, bunks, trailer tongue, lights (boat and trailer) and all bolts on the transom.


----------

